# Yeastie Boys - Gunnamatta Tea-Leaf IPA clone



## BeansBrew (15/5/13)

Hi Guys,

So I had Yeastie Boys Gunamatta IPA on tap a couple of months ago and it blew me away, amazing blend of fruity NZ hops with the floral notes from the Earl Grey tea leaves. I'd love to have a go at a clone of this awesome beer. 

From Yeastie Boys' website: 




Beer geek stuff

Style

India Pale Ale "dry-leafed"

Stats

ABV 6.5%
Bitterness = 52 IBU
Colour = 9 SRM

Malt

Golden Promise Pale Malt, CaraPils, CaraMunich 60, Wheat Malt

Hops

Pacific Jade, Motueka, Pacifica, Southern Cross. 

Tea

Earl Grey Blue Flower (t Leaf T)

Yeast

Fermentis US-05


http://www.yeastieboys.co.nz/beer/gunnamatta-ipa/



After a bit of mucking around on BeerSmith, I came up with a tentative recipe. Disclaimer: I am a complete newbie at All Grain Brewing (and Brewsmith for that matter).


--------------------------
Boil Size: 50.95 l
Post Boil Volume: 45.58 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 40.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 38.30 l
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 54.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Amt Name Type %/IBU 
11.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 89.0 % 
0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 2 3.7 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich Malt (60.0 SRM) Grain 3 3.7 % 
0.45 kg White Wheat Malt (2.4 SRM) Grain 4 3.7 % 
30.00 g Pacific Jade [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 20.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Southern Cross [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 13.9 IBUs 
13.50 g Pacific Jade [13.00 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 7 8.6 IBUs 
13.50 g Southern Cross [13.00 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 8 8.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 1.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Pacifica [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 1.1 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 - 
15.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Pacifica [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 



Has anyone had a go at a Gunnamatta clone or does anyone wanna chime in on this recipe??


Cheers.


----------



## tallie (15/5/13)

bconnery did one last year. From memory, he made an error weighing the grain, so it didn't have quite enough malt to balance out the tea, but tasted pretty good. I'm not sure if he ended up re-brewing it. If he doesn't chime in here, try PM'ing him.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## rehab (15/5/13)

Great beer and I am lucky to get these for $4 at the local bottle store. I would be interested if anyone gets close!
Earl Grey Blue Flower is available from time to time so keen as closer to next summer


----------



## Mardoo (15/5/13)

Ya know funnily enough I was drinking a cup of T2's French Earl Grey today and thinking, "Damn, there's a nice floral hoppiness in that!" There are blue flowers in it but I don't know whether they are the same ones as in the Earl Grey Blue Flower

http://www.allabouttea.co.uk/earl-grey-blue-flowers

I'm guessing the T2 one would work at least for some trials though.


----------



## Samuel Adams (15/5/13)

I love this beer !!

How much tea were you thinking of putting in to the brew ?
Also dry tea in fermenter or steeped tea ?


----------



## doon (15/5/13)

Am I the only one that didnt like this beer?


----------



## BeansBrew (15/5/13)

I did a rough test with fairly coarse earl grey tea leaves (not flowers like as mentioned above) in a nelson sauvin hopped pale ale i did a couple of months ago. I put 10g per L dry into a mesh hop bag in fermenter and left for 24 hours. Could easily bump it up, considering this IPA will have considerably more hops in it. I guess it depends if you want the Earl Grey to shine through or just sort of support the hops. 

Anyone else have experience adding Earl Grey, or any other tea to beer?


----------



## BeansBrew (30/5/13)

So I brewed this yesterday with the above recipe, added a few more late boil additions though, and planning on adding more Motueka and Waimea in the fermenter.

I also managed to pick up some Earl Grey tea containing blue flowers from the vic markets on a recent trip to Melbourne. 
I will let you guys know how it turns out.

Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/5/13)

From Stu McKinley himself. Gunamatta was dry leafed with 4g/litre for 4 days after fermentation.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Florian (30/5/13)

doon said:


> Am I the only one that didnt like this beer?


Probably not, but that's not what this thread's about.


----------



## bconnery (30/5/13)

I got some info from Yeastie Boys but after much searching the term 'blue flower' isn't used much here that I could see.
You need one that has cornflower petals, which is what the blue flower appears to refer to, in it, which a lot of the good ones do...

I'd really recommend sticking with the 4 days mentioned above. I left mine in for around a week, not having that information, and it had a soapy character that took a long time to fade. It turned out very nice, although the tea character was also extremely dominant. Even after months in the keg it was still present.

I'll be attempting this again.

Stu from yeastie boys mentioned that I'd get something very close using the Digital IPA recipe, which is available online, as a starting point. Cutting the hopping down and the ABV and IBU as well.


Here's my recipe

Recipe: Ahipara IPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer:
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l
Boil Size: 34.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 52.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
5200.00 g Pale Malt, Golden Promise Floor Malted ( Grain 1 77.6 %
800.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 2 11.9 %
250.00 g Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 4 3.7 %
300.00 g Carapils (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 4.5 %
150.00 g Caramalt (Simpsons) (35.0 SRM) Grain 5 2.2 %

2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 12 -

35.00 g Pacific Jade [12.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 42.8 IBUs

20.00 g Pacifica [7.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 5.4 IBUs
10.00 g Southern Cross [11.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 4.0 IBUs

15.00 g Motueka [7.30 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs
10.00 g Southern Cross [11.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs

15.00 g Pacific Jade [15.20 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Day Hop 13 0.0 IBUs
15.00 g Pacifica [7.60 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs


----------



## big78sam (22/1/14)

bconnery said:


> I'll be attempting this again.


Did you ever get around to this? Anyone else attempted it with different hops? I only have Pacific Jade of that list and am reluctant to buy three lots of hops I don't normally use for one beer (although I would probably use the Motueka)


----------



## rehab (22/1/14)

^ These are the actual hops used in this fine brew. As shown in the details in post #1. You could probably make a decent beer with other hops though. They would need to be relatively clean to let the tea leaf flavour be the star.


----------



## bconnery (22/1/14)

big78sam said:


> Did you ever get around to this? Anyone else attempted it with different hops? I only have Pacific Jade of that list and am reluctant to buy three lots of hops I don't normally use for one beer (although I would probably use the Motueka)


I haven't brewed it again, it's still on the list though. 
With regards to the hops I think you'd find them all pretty useful. 
Southern Cross is a nice bittering hop for just about anything. 
Pacifica is a hallertau variant and can be used anywhere you'd use german hops, or works nicely in a pale ale with other NZ hops. 
Motueka is one of my favourite hops. Great in a pilsner, works in a saison, can be used for a pale very nicely too.


----------



## malt and barley blues (22/1/14)

I have read on the English forum that they use the Lady Grey tea bags as dry hopping as this adds a citrus flavour.


----------



## big78sam (22/1/14)

OK I'm inspired to give this a go. Any ideas whether I should "dry hop" at fermentation temps or while cold conditioning?


----------



## malt and barley blues (22/1/14)

If I remember right it was in the secondary, if you don't do secondary it would obviously in the primary, or if you are kegging it could work fine in the keg. 
I had thought it a good idea but have yet to try it.


----------



## yalnikim (29/1/14)

BeansBrew said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I had Yeastie Boys Gunamatta IPA on tap a couple of months ago and it blew me away, amazing blend of fruity NZ hops with the floral notes from the Earl Grey tea leaves. I'd love to have a go at a clone of this awesome beer....


Good effort on the recipe there. OG is only 1.060 (or a shade over occasionally) as the tea actually kicks off some extra fermentation... wild yeast, enzymes. I'm not sure. IBU 52.

4g/L is the correct ratio of tea and it is vitally important to get the best tea you can. Pay triple the price of your supermarket earl grey if you have to - that's as much earl grey as corona is beer. It's lemony, soapy, dull. A good earl grey should smell like a homegrown heirloom orange or tangelo. Rich oily orange notes. Memories of my childhood. Loose leaf is best but if you can get a really great earl grey in bags then it's simpler to keep tidy... so go for it.

Best wishes. We'll be in Adelaide and Melbourne in May. bring me your best homebrew!

Stu
Yeastie Boys
t: @yeastieboys
w: www.yeastieboys.co.nz


----------



## Yob (29/1/14)

Where will you be in Melbourne?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (29/1/14)

At GABS perhaps?

Dates for that are 23 - 25 May


----------



## big78sam (29/1/14)

http://www.t2tea.com/shop/tea-2/scented-flavoured/black/earl-grey-royale/

Well this is what I bought. Hopefully it's the right stuff

This brew is next on my brew list once the fermentation fridge is freed up. I'm about to start cold conditioning another IPA so in a week and a half I'll be good to go.

+1 on where will you be in Melbourne. If mine turns out any good I'll bring a bottle along.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (2/7/14)

big78sam said:


> http://www.t2tea.com/shop/tea-2/scented-flavoured/black/earl-grey-royale/
> 
> Well this is what I bought. Hopefully it's the right stuff
> 
> ...


How'd it go?


----------



## seehuusen (4/7/14)

interesting concept, I've never heard of tea being used in beer before! I'd be keen to try it out sometime


----------



## baberahamlincln (12/1/17)

According to this:

http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/CU1206/S00077/yeastie-boys-to-release-champion-tea-beer.htm

They use NZ company T Leaf T's "Early grey Blue Flower" tea (and they ship internationally!).

http://www.tleaft.co.nz/flavoured-black-tea/earl-grey-blue-flower-black-tea.html

This tea is fairly delicately florally flavoured. I think T2's French Earl Grey or the Earl Grey Royale would be a good substitute, I wouldn't use anything that has Bergamot Oil in it (like this one - http://kerikeritea.co.nz/shop/royal-earl-grey/), the oil is too overpowering. 

Dilmah's Earl Grey would probably work quite well too 

I'm going to try to brew a clone next week, probably with the T2 French Earl Grey because I have heaps on hand, I will let you know how it goes!

Cheers,
Nicole


----------



## koolkuna (12/1/17)

Mate I think coffee sounds like a better option


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (12/1/17)

Presuming you are reading a thread on brewing with tea because you are interested in doing so:

A good source of such things is Tea Leaves in the Yarra Valley: they have an "Earl Grey type" tea with cornflowers here.

Their quality is consistently good and their prices usually OK - I drink 2nd flush single garden Darjeeling tea almost exclusively and such things are often hard to find and expensive, they have two good ones (Castleton and Springside) for decent prices and a 2nd flush Darjeeling "vintage" blend which is also quite good.


----------



## baberahamlincln (23/4/17)

Ok so I did a brew with this recipe:

Some random amount of water between 25 and 30 L 

5.5 kgs Golden Promise Pale
.2 kg Cara-pils
.2 kg Cara-munich
.2 kg Pale wheat

mash @ 70 for 60 mins

Total boil 60 mins

30 g Pacific Jade - 60 mins
30 Pacific Jade - 45 mins
25 g Motueka - 10 mins
25 g Pacifica - 10 mins

(brew shop was out of Southern Cross)

us-05 yeast
og 1.037

Ferment about 2 weeks

dry hop 19 g pacifica (my notes say 3 days but I can't actually remember how long I dry hopped it for)
100 g "t2 earl grey blue flower" - 7 days


-----

I wasn't being very careful with my strike volume/sparging so ended up with about 28 L, which I should have probably boiled down a bit more because the beer is a bit thin and more of a session 

I didn't bother racking, just dumped the hops and dry tea leaves right in the primary fermenter and crossed my fingers. I was worried the tea might have shit on it that would infect the beer but decided for best flavour I didn't want to boil/steep the tea and add MORE water since I had already used too much water. But it was all good! I let the tea steep about a week then bottled. Yes there are some bit of tea leaves in the bottled beer but it doesn't bother me 

FG 1.009 (3.68 % ABV)


I really like this beer but we did a blind taste test comparison to the Yeastie Boys Gunnamatta and it was easy to tell which was which. This one is a lot more watery than theirs, but nice nevertheless for a session ale and went down really well amongst my librarian workmates 

I am going to try brewing this one again but will use less water, maybe increase the mash time and just use loose leaf Dilmah Earl Grey because I have 12 kgs of it (yes I love Earl Grey).


----------



## homebrewnewb (11/10/17)

Well FBs, am giving this a crack as the last one for the year before it gets too hot in front of kettles and cricket and end of the year engagements soak up the weekends.

am going to try a bit of a twist to this one and dump it on a MJ's M21 yeast cake, should leave a bit of sweetness and compliment the white IPA style to it i hope. also, BF and BS have this just under 6 ABV with this yeast, i am counting on a little residual action from the leaves to push it over the 6%.

have ordered the tea leaves from tealeaves.com.au looking forward to getting this one in the can so to speak and trying it out over the parching summer to come.

had to order the hops from kiwiland, getting them all from one place worked out cheaper. so fingers crossed the freight is gentle to the T 90s.

i will post the 'pie once i have all the ingredients.


----------



## MitchDudarko (12/10/17)

doon said:


> Am I the only one that didnt like this beer?


Nope!


----------

